# All This Talk On Orlando, Nobody Meantions Chicago



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chicago's most violent neighborhoods brace for deadly summer | Fox News



> Shaquisha Gibson-Posey pulls out a grisly cellphone photo of her murdered brother whenever her 15-year-old son complains of being cooped up in the house. This is why you can't go out in the neighborhood this summer, she tells him.
> 
> Treshaun Carr takes special precautions when he walks down the street, walking only on the driver's side of parked cars so it's less likely someone can jump out and shoot him.
> 
> Miyoshi Bates was sad but relieved when her son decided not to come home from his out-of-state college when classes ended last month





> But as nearly 400,000 young people pour out of school for their three-month vacation, the streets of North Lawndale, West Garfield Park, Englewood and several other neighborhoods become an especially target-rich environment for those with scores to settle, drug territories to protect or frustrations to vent.





> The city's 294 homicides so far this year already are more than New York's and Los Angeles' number combined. Oft-mentioned reasons include high tensions among local gangs, whose membership numbers in the tens of thousands, and suspicions that police may have backed off after several highly publicized shootings by officers


This pisses me off. One jerk off goes into a club and our president screams for more gun control but his home city is bracing for one of the deadliest summers of all time and nothing gets said. I'm so sick of gangbangers being a protected class. There is NO excuse for any city in the United States being on par with Iraq/Afghanistan when it comes to the odds of you being killed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's all part of the plan....

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That's because libtards could care less about blacks killing blacks. It doesn't help further their agenda.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> This pisses me off. One jerk off goes into a club and our president screams for more gun control but his home city is bracing for one of the deadliest summers of all time and nothing gets said. I'm so sick of gangbangers being a protected class. There is NO excuse for any city in the United States being on par with Iraq/Afghanistan when it comes to the odds of you being killed.


The windy city is under demonrat control, any news of the shooting is quickly suppressed, makes the "thing's" buddy look bad, if they ignore it,

it did not happen.

In the grand picture of things, the body count does not matter, the objective is disarming the entire country, it is for total control, nothing less.

Do you not think that there are constant shootings in Baltimore, Dirtroit, Philly and others?

You don't hear because again the demonrats run those cities.

The shootings are only allowed to surface nationally when it suites their purpose, such as whites shooting black trash or cops shooting black trash.

Those anti gun speeches were already canned long before any shooting, they just filled in the blanks.

Boston is turning into a shooting gallery also, more black trash shooting other black trash, never hear about it other than in the Boston papers,

another demonrat controlled city.

The scumbag politicians in the statehouse want more gun laws put upon us, just one more law will stop the crimes according to them.

It is the demonrats fault that there is so much low life blacks pervading our cities,

their give, give, give policies and the greed of the takers have led to a sub humanoid culture that is all invasive just like a cancer and it continues to spread.

That cancerous trash has no values at all for anything or anybody, instant self gratification rules their paltry lives, and others suffer for it.

But they are not brought up in the national diatribe because they are bought and paid for, and are only surfaced when it suits the party line, pawns.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Could not have said it better! Chicago is not a gun free zone it's a combat zone.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> That's because libtards could care less about blacks killing blacks. It doesn't help further their agenda.


they can't do anything about it without facing facts - they are dealing with uncivilized sub human beings .... the guns involved are just a handy tool - they'd still be killing each other for the same reason, using clubs if necessary .... as long as they are isolated and the problem is theirs - it'll continue - they could resolve the situation tomorrow if they really wanted to - there's a recognized core of blacks that everyone knows are the key POS .....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The deaths and wounding of hundreds in Chicago are acceptable casualties. To bring any 
real attention to these deaths would mean the administration and the left would have to 
admit they are blithering idiots.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Stats on Chicago from...

2016 Stats | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass!

Year to Date
Shot & Killed: 280
Shot & Wounded: 1523
Total Shot: 1803
Total Homicides: 311

June to Date
Shot & Killed: 49
Shot & Wounded: 225
Total Shot: 274
Total Homicides: 51

Last Week's Totals (6/12 - 6/18)
Shot & Killed: 22
Shot & Wounded: 95
Total Shot: 117
Total Homicides: 22


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SGT E said:


> Stats on Chicago from...
> 
> 2016 Stats | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass!
> 
> ...


80% of the crimes are unsolved/no arrest. That's embarrassing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Think about the dynamics in the inner city black neighborhoods. Over 75% of the births are out of wedlock. Many black women give birth to multiple children fathered by multiple men. The probability of the next generation having sex and producing a child with an unknown (half or even full) sibling is high. 

That cannot be good. No wonder these inbred animals are killing each other.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

It's not just Chicago..It's in the 25 biggest cities in America...Same Demographics

Baltimore is up 65% this year....More murders already than all of last year....Same group of people. 

You won't hear crap from the White House on this one!

Just saw where all 4 gun control measures failed!

Were gonna need our guns soon....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Think for a moment....If they could take all guns from "THIS DEMOGRAPHIC" and murder by gun fell 80%

We'd be racist for just thinking about it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGT E said:


> It's not just Chicago..It's in the 25 biggest cities in America...Same Demographics
> 
> Baltimore is up 65% this year....More murders already than all of last year....Same group of people.
> 
> ...


Correct SGT E,

The majority of Gun violence occurs in multiple specific Zip Codes that are predominantly in or near inner cities with populations above 250,000 people. Chicago is simply the poster child...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGT E said:


> Think for a moment....If they could take all guns from "THIS DEMOGRAPHIC" and murder by gun fell 80%
> 
> We'd be racist for just thinking about it!


Yes and Yes Sir^^^^


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

willing to bet all are hand guns and not AR-15s


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SGT E said:


> It's not just Chicago..It's in the 25 biggest cities in America...Same Demographics
> 
> Baltimore is up 65% this year....More murders already than all of last year....Same group of people.
> 
> ...


Its a joke how bad things are right now. We've had 3 officer involved shootings in the last calendar year, before that it had been years since the last one and I live in a medium sized city with a population of 60,000. We feel pretty safe here although we do have our rough spots. Across the river it seems like they have a shooting every night. Drugs and Gangs are destroying our nation.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Geez, can you imagine if the SHTF and there is no law and order.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Geez, can you imagine if the SHTF and there is no law and order.


I can imagine who to shoot on sight...80% murder rate? 15% murder rate? 5% murder rate?

I won't be chancing the 80 and 15!

Not a lot of the 5%'ers!

But just maybe?

Redhead.....36FF....Blue eyes....140 pounds

Damn just shoot me!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's all about the agenda. Chicago's gang wars does not help their agenda.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Think about the dynamics in the inner city black neighborhoods. Over 75% of the births are out of wedlock. Many black women give birth to multiple children fathered by multiple men. The probability of the next generation having sex and producing a child with an unknown (half or even full) sibling is high.
> 
> That cannot be good. No wonder these inbred animals are killing each other.


This is a valid point that very few people think about. Incest (purposeful or not) produces undesireable anomalies.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

beach23bum said:


> willing to bet all are hand guns and not AR-15s


Chicago had a shooting this weekend with an "assault rifle" as per the media - made a big point about it - rare - very rare usage among the 1,000s of shooting incidents yearly - too bulky .... there's plenty of long guns of all types - taken out of cars on occasion - but majority are kept indoors ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

In Alabama you need a permit to carry a loaded pistol in your vehicle. 

Let me rephrase........ Local Sheriff charges you 25.00 to carry a loaded pistol in your vehicle. 

Let me rephrase....... Local Sheriff charges you 25.00 to defend yourself.

Let me rephrase....... Local Sheriff infringes on my right to bear arms. 

Long guns are free to carry without permit.......


I think I'm going to start carrying a secured AR in my vehicle as a show of protest.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Could not have said it better! Chicago is not a gun free zone it's a combat zone.


I have spent my ENTIRE life in the shadow of Shitcago. Calling it a combat zone is an insult to combat zones. We have higher causality reports coming out of Shitcago then we did from Iraq for Crom's sake!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Think about the dynamics in the inner city black neighborhoods. Over 75% of the births are out of wedlock. Many black women give birth to multiple children fathered by multiple men. The probability of the next generation having sex and producing a child with an unknown (half or even full) sibling is high.
> 
> That cannot be good. No wonder these inbred animals are killing each other.


That's Hellinous politica at it's finest. If we ACTUALLY arrested blacks when they committed crimes (like the stats in Shitcago show) then prison's would be 80% black. Here in Hellinois, we just claim that the crime laws "disproportionately impact the poor black community", and they start letting them out of jail for fear of lawsuits. Or they simply don't arrest them or the department will get labeled as racist. etc, etc, etc.

Tjhis is old news here in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois, and it's _functional_ capitol Shitcago.


----------



## BulletClub (May 19, 2016)

In a small town I am from (no longer live there) my uncle always said "the Black/Mexican population is at the local jail. This was coming from a retired sheriff officer... lol


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Lets face it everyone expects murders in and around Chicago, it isn't news worthy. I think that says a lot about our society and mainstream media. Orlando on the other hand is supposed to be the land of rainbows, unicorns and mickey mouse. There is not supposed to be a mass murder in that area. 

Society is at a point where if you arrest black men, you are a racists or planted evidence. Until society demands that everyone is punished for wrongdoing it will just get worse. 

Last time I was in Chicago, the downtown area was so clean and seemed so safe. On the way home we took a wrong turn and WOW, the car doors were locked the gun was taken out of the glove box and my husband said, 'don't look at anyone or anything, look straight ahead". Obviously we made it out alive, the vehicle however, needed to be washed because of the beverage cans thrown at it. 

Parents need to take responsibility, and teach their children respect, and morals. That is not happening anymore, Well behaved, moral, and contributing to society is a thing of the past for the majority of children now. Woohoo these sniveling, the world owes me everything, temper tantrum throwing brats, lets settle this with a gun, will be our leaders in a few years.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Lets face it everyone expects murders in and around Chicago, it isn't news worthy. I think that says a lot about our society and mainstream media. Orlando on the other hand is supposed to be the land of rainbows, unicorns and mickey mouse. There is not supposed to be a mass murder in that area.
> 
> Society is at a point where if you arrest black men, you are a racists or planted evidence. Until society demands that everyone is punished for wrongdoing it will just get worse.
> 
> ...


I've taken a wrong turn or two myself and its an eye opener. I didn't have a experience like yours but its awful easy to see how things can get out of control in a hurry and why big city police need military gear, armored vehicles, and lots of tear gas.

Whats even more amazing to me is all the rich white kids that think they want to be ghetto and live in the ghetto.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As far as those ghetto rats are concerned, be it in LA, Chicago, Philly and others, let them kill each other off, who cares, I sure as hell don't.

The more they exterminate themselves, the less there will be to loot pillage and plunder in this world and less to deal with in a SHTF situation.

No, I don't care about their mothers or siblings either,

why should I? they sure as hell don't care about the kids, we won't even talk about the sperm donors involved in the calving process.

They run the streets like rabid dogs, have zero social values, and everything they do evolves around some type of crime.

Coming back from California in December 1965, pulled of the road to rest and get gas, 

both of us were leaning against the windows half asleep when a cop banged on the window.

I turned to look and the cop yelled to his partners, "they're alive!" 

Rolled the window down, cop ask what we were doing there, I told him, he asked "do you know where the hell you are?" 

I told him no, he said the south side of Chicago, I just looked at him dumb like, he asked if that meant anything to me and I said no.

Told me "get on the expressway, right now! and don't stop till I was 20 miles outside the city."

All that time I was sitting on a S&W combat masterpiece, loaded.

We left, further on got gas and did not stop until we crossed the international bridge, on my way to Hamilton to visit relatives.

So the shit with the ghetto rats has been ongoing for five decades to me.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> As far as those ghetto rats are concerned, be it in LA, Chicago, Philly and others, let them kill each other off, who cares, I sure as hell don't.
> 
> The more they exterminate themselves, the less there will be to loot pillage and plunder in this world and less to deal with in a SHTF situation.
> 
> ...


Don't hold back, tel us how you really feel :vs_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Don't hold back, tel us how you really feel :vs_smile:


Auntie, would you like me to lie or be PC??? Not my style.

PC makes you think you are the only one who thinks a certain way, and you must be wrong.

Funny even DENTON has your opinion of me.

Go back and read the edit, will give you an idea where my opinion had its second epiphany.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Auntie, would you like me to lie or be PC??? Not my style.
> 
> PC makes you think you are the only one who thinks a certain way, and you must be wrong.
> 
> ...


I thought the smile would let you know that I was kidding around. It was not meant as a don't hold back, nice to see someone be honest. I will try to be more straight forward next time.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I've served on CPD, so my input isn't worthy on this topic.
But if you are just another blue collar taxpaying citizen that goes to work 5 out of 7 days a week for the majority of your life, HOW MUCH TIME do you want me to waste on the undesirables? Or would you prefer that I spent every on-shift moment protecting your children from those that never comprehended what the American Dream Was? Perhaps I don't hold the opinions of folks that never spent a day in Chicago in high esteem. Not to mention those that never served to protect in even less of a weighted opinion......... Spend a day in another's shoes before you cast your lot. JMHO.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

M118LR said:


> I've served on CPD, so my input isn't worthy on this topic.
> But if you are just another blue collar taxpaying citizen that goes to work 5 out of 7 days a week for the majority of your life, HOW MUCH TIME do you want me to waste on the undesirables? Or would you prefer that I spent every on-shift moment protecting your children from those that never comprehended what the American Dream Was? Perhaps I don't hold the opinions of folks that never spent a day in Chicago in high esteem. Not to mention those that never served to protect in even less of a weighted opinion......... Spend a day in another's shoes before you cast your lot. JMHO.


Just like around here what I would want is for bad guys to get arrested and taken off the street, it doesn't matter if the arrest happens in the ghetto or on boardwalk because eventually what happens in the ghetto spreads beyond the ghetto. Its true I don't wear a badge for a living but I do wear a headset so just like the cops, I know where problem areas are and who the frequent fliers are. What pisses me off is the officers hold up their end of the bargain and take the trash out but the court system puts it right back out on the street. I want to see more men in power like Sheriff Joe in Arizona, if the court says 6 months you serve 6 months.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

M118LR said:


> I've served on CPD, so my input isn't worthy on this topic.
> But if you are just another blue collar taxpaying citizen that goes to work 5 out of 7 days a week for the majority of your life, HOW MUCH TIME do you want me to waste on the undesirables? Or would you prefer that I spent every on-shift moment protecting your children from those that never comprehended what the American Dream Was? Perhaps I don't hold the opinions of folks that never spent a day in Chicago in high esteem. Not to mention those that never served to protect in even less of a weighted opinion......... Spend a day in another's shoes before you cast your lot. JMHO.


Let me say this, I spent 20 years on a PD, part time for 19 of them, 20 hours a week, nights, ran the dept. for a year while the chief was IOD, retired as a Det. Sgt.

Further, I served in the military, active army and 25 years army guard, does any of that count in your book???


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

All that counts SOCOM42, but none of it is as important as where you stand. JMHO. But what if anything does this have to due with time on the thin blue line enforcing Chicago's Streets? 
Not to mention how much of your time did you invest in activities that didn't support the goals of the Blue Collar Taxpayer and thier families security from crime? If the animals what to destroy each other, perhaps it more humane to provide them the resources and opportunity, than to cage them and attempt to domesticate them???????


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

M118, Your words,

Not to mention those that never served to protect in even less of a weighted opinion......... Spend a day in another's shoes before you cast your lot. JMHO. 


118, your posting, to me read, "I served in the military and as a police officer, what did you do to be able to respond here?" 

Sorry I would not want to work there, I don't like sewers.

If you worked on a PD, you know right well that not all of your duty time is spent on the street, nor could it ever.

I spent 9 years as an administrator, I went out when needed.

ALL MY TIME was dedicated to SERVING the people in my town, directly or indirectly.

At age 63 I was still leading a tactical team, and could out shoot everyone of them.

I carried a full auto M4 with 10 mag's, M17a1 NBC mask and a level 4 vest with me at all times, plus a trunked Motorola radio and other stuff..

I was always on call, 24-7, and had to respond if physically able to and in the area of response.


Why do you always try to turn ever thread into a pissing contest where you are the superior Tai Kwando, cow dung poo, dedicated servant with no 

equivalent peers, and only you can savor the elite warrior experience while looking down on the rest of us with contempt for our earthly station?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Your words,
> 
> Not to mention those that never served to protect in even less of a weighted opinion......... Spend a day in another's shoes before you cast your lot. JMHO.
> 
> ...


Hey SOCOM42, I was nothing more than a diver on a Marine Unit. (well perhaps I understated my Qualifications due to prior Military Service) They did require me to evaluate and recommend which shooters should be certified as Instructor trainers for their SWAT Precision Riflemen. But that didn't really mean that Paddy O'Toole was going to Green-light my suggestions.

About that out shooting folks? Wish I could have run a few legs against Hummer. But we had different tasks to perform. Perhaps it would have been nice to have Hummer belly down in the grass? But I doubt he ever wanted to be there.

But you read what I typed from your perspective SOCOM42. Yet you have highlighted the most important part, Prior to voicing an unwanted and unsupportable opinion "Spend a day in another's shoes who is attempting to make a difference"

Yes, I wasn't able to see that journey to it's finish. But I'll Damn Sure Not Slander another (Brother) Officer attempting to complete the task I wouldn't finish! If one of those Serving Officers took exception with a fellow LEO that never even bothered to try walking a mile in their shoes.......... I might question their devotion to the thin blue line. JMHO.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

M118LR said:


> I've served on CPD, so my input isn't worthy on this topic.
> But if you are just another blue collar taxpaying citizen that goes to work 5 out of 7 days a week for the majority of your life, HOW MUCH TIME do you want me to waste on the undesirables? Or would you prefer that I spent every on-shift moment protecting your children from those that never comprehended what the American Dream Was? Perhaps I don't hold the opinions of folks that never spent a day in Chicago in high esteem. Not to mention those that never served to protect in even less of a weighted opinion......... Spend a day in another's shoes before you cast your lot. JMHO.


I think your input would be worthwhile, other than telling folks not to have their own opinion...just because some where never cops there or elsewhere doesn't mean they have no valid opinion of what's wrong or what should be done....

Would you also say that the only ones allowed to express an opinion on war or the current Muslim Terrorist were those who had taken up arms against them?

Add to the debate with your inside knowledge....

My 2 cents.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

M118LR said:


> Hey SOCOM42, I was nothing more than a diver on a Marine Unit. (well perhaps I understated my Qualifications due to prior Military Service) They did require me to evaluate and recommend which shooters should be certified as Instructor trainers for their SWAT Precision Riflemen. But that didn't really mean that Paddy O'Toole was going to Green-light my suggestions.
> 
> About that out shooting folks? Wish I could have run a few legs against Hummer. But we had different tasks to perform. Perhaps it would have been nice to have Hummer belly down in the grass? But I doubt he ever wanted to be there.
> 
> ...


And that's part of the problem..dedication to the "Thin Blue Line". Good, bad, positive or negative....support your brother cops no matter what...

Where I will agree with you to let them eradicate themselves...they aren't the only ones dying in Chicago..and their crime impacts all of the good folks too..

If the Thin Blue line wants to not do their job ...then the thin blue line should get much thinner. Protect and serve...so protect those who deserve the protection if you must...but don't tell me or anyone here..free Americans, many who have fought for this country, that we have no right to an opinion.
One could tell you that unless you have been an elected official you shouldn't talk about politics....same damn shoe buddy....how's that one fitting?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Perhaps a moment rereading would change your postings from "Folks shouldn't have an opinion" to those that haven't spent a day in an others shoes shouldn't criticize? You are allowed to have your opinion no matter how wrong it is New guy 101. Please remember I (and many others) served just so that you had that right. Thank You. Now rant on...You have my permission.....:lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Perhaps a moment rereading would change your postings from "Folks shouldn't have an opinion" to those that haven't spent a day in an others shoes shouldn't criticize? You are allowed to have your opinion no matter how wrong it is New guy 101. Please remember I (and many others) served just so that you had that right. Thank You. Now rant on...You have my permission.....:lol:


Whew, I was scared for a minute. I thought the board would be closed since expressing opinions didn't seem to be allowed. Thanks for giving your permission to carry on. I feel better now.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Anything to keep you content interceptor. :lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Anything to keep you content interceptor. :lol:


You can't even get the name right ...... smh


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You could always change my name to George to make it easier.


----------

